# A day of jiggin (till my arms got tired)



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I posted a report on the blue water board for our January 18th snapper trip.

I let them fish with the bait this time, I was the jig man that day.... I have no clue how many fish I hooked up with or caught to be released, but, it was a mess of'm.

Man I love Jiggin, even if it was only snapper this trip.

All I can say for you new comers is, if your gonna bottom fish and "slow bounce the bottom" you better have a sack full of jigs, your definitely gonna be a donator of jigs to the deep. UFO's, big fish cut offs on the rocks, king fish cut offs, shark cut offs, hanging up on old line/shrimp net snags....what ever it might be down there thats jig hungry, its not a question of IF your gonna loose jigs, its a question of how many will I loose on this trip.... 

To me, its amazing on jiggin, I like to have an assortment, however I do have my favorites. But, Im really gettin into this split ring quick change of lures that the G-Man has talked about on his great "intro to Verticle jiggin" Post

I bought several from Woody at Hooks Plus and now Im using a bearing swivel between the jigs split ring and my floro... Heck, it might even inable the jig to give a little more action..








rather than a crane swivel one like the one in the bottom picture.... I think mines a 250 or 350# version .... I tie my floro to the top ring, and on the bottom ring below the swivel, I attach the lure by split ring to the solid ring of the swivel and also I attach a assist hook to the solid on the bottom of the swivel...

It solves three problems 
1. fish comes up in circles, the swivel does its job....
2. When I want to change types of lures, I just un split ring from the swivel and then split ring back on a new jig.... I dont know why I didnt think of it along time ago.... to simple to think of I guess. Guess thats why I like reading anything I can find on verticle jiggin. 
3. There is no need for some multi hundred pound split ring since there is no stress on the jig at all other than just kinda floppin around once the fish is hooked. Its just hangin on the swivel and the swivel is taking all the abuse from the assist hook side..

Thanks G-man for the idea of the swivel connection.. I like it alot









.... If you jig a few times and dont get a hit, Ive gotten to where I split ring on another color or type and jig the exact same spot and get hit on the first drop.... They are just reacting to something new in my opinion.

My problem now is how to store the jigs... Ive got my shamanno verticle jig bag filled to the brim, I have one of those roll ups with Im thinking 12 compartments filled to the brim with 5-6 per comparment, and then I have a over the shoulder bag that has a mess of them in there too... Wish there was one large bag that would hold and store all my jiggin stuff or at least a mess of it... heck, Im gettin ready to have to order me some more... I need to go into the diamond jig selling business to support me loosing so dang many of them a trip... 

It was a good day, rods/reels/braid all held up good, just the jigs and my out of jiggin shape arms took a beat'n :spineyes:

Even Lost my one and only Eastern Tackle pot roast colored knife jig...dang hwell:

Hog

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254742


----------

